# Coding D50 Medication



## esheppard (Apr 28, 2014)

I am trying to figure out what the HCPCS code for the medication of D50 1/2 Amp. via IV

I see J7042 & J7060, im not sure what solution is used, it was used on a patient for low blood sugar, but not in conjunction with an infusion over 30 minutes.


Thanks in Advance!

-Liz


----------

